# Cordless screwdrivers?



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

Do you guys carry a cordless screwdriver in your tool belt? Which driver do you guys use; DeWalt stick driver, Milwaukee stick, Bosch PS20 / PS40....
I am looking to buy one and was hoping you guys could guide me in picking one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I bought the Milwaukee one several years ago because it would "bend" in the middle to get a little extra torque if you needed it. I remember it was $112 bucks at the time, but I bought it anyhow because I had high hopes for it. It still looks like brand new, because I didn't get nearly as much use out of it as I hoped I would.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I use my small Makita impact screw gun FAR more than I would a "screwdriver" type. 
I personally can't see the use to "carry" any of those things.


----------



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

Speedy Petey
Do you think the new Bosch PS40 Impactor would be worth while to look at? It seems everyone is turning to impact drivers as their go to tool nowadays.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That would be nice for devices and small stuff. Actually most of what we do is small stuff compared to other trades. I do think it is too small for every day use though.

I LOVE my Makita 14v. I have two kits on the truck, each with drill and impact. They get WELL used.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The Mikata is EXCELLENT, but pricey.


----------



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

I think I will look into one of those impact driver/drill driver combos. I saw a new Makita 18V LXT kit (compact impact driver & compact drill driver) at the local Home Depot that looks interesting.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

How's an impact screwdriver work? Is it different than chucking up a screwdriver bit in a cordless hammer drill set on "hammer"? I guess I'm behind the curve, because I didn't know such a thing existed.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

I carry the Bosch PS20 with me. Fits real nice in the tool bag or belt. I only use it to install devices though.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> How's an impact screwdriver work? Is it different than chucking up a screwdriver bit in a cordless hammer drill set on "hammer"? I guess I'm behind the curve, because I didn't know such a thing existed.


I cannot say exactly how they work but it is not like a hammer drill. I can do anything from drive a drywall screw, install devices, and then go directly to driving 4" lag bolts with mine. One of the best tools to hit the shelf in a long time. The prices have been dropping on them here lately too. The one we use is only 14.4 volts too. The bigger ones must be awesome.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

They work exactly like an automotive impact gun.....just on a smaller scale.
They zip real quick when under little torque load, then they go into impact mode. They are variable speed so you can precisely control the power.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I use a DeWalt 9.6v cordless drill. It's nice and light. Hangs nice on a monster hook. It has a little higher tourqe and speed than cordless screwdrivers. It will still uni-bit a 7/8" hole in a light fixture or put a hole in a stud with a 5/16" paddle bit. It's my all around finish tool for hanging fixtures and installing devices. We also use the wire-nut drill adapters so I use it for jointing. I also use it to hang panels, disconnects, wire condensors, furnaces, run pipe in some places, etc. For the tough jobs the 18v comes out. But I love that drill for the light work.


----------



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

I picked up the Bosch PS40. Charged up the packs and put it to work.
I am impressed, it is not as powerful as a full size impact driver but has more umph than the PS20. Speed in setting screws is not incredibly fast but it gets the gob done even when stacked up against a 3" deck screw into 2 x 4 stud. Bosch did a nice job with the light ring around the hex chuck, illuminates better than most cyclop LEDs on other cordless drivers. Batteries charge fast, approx half hour. Not the tool for finishing a
deck or putting down a subfloor but sure would handle the various tasks that we would throw at it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

twintask said:


> I picked up the Bosch PS40. Charged up the packs and put it to work.
> I am impressed, it is not as powerful as a full size impact driver but has more umph than the PS20. Speed in setting screws is not incredibly fast but it gets the gob done even when stacked up against a 3" deck screw into 2 x 4 stud. Bosch did a nice job with the light ring around the hex chuck, illuminates better than most cyclop LEDs on other cordless drivers. Batteries charge fast, approx half hour. Not the tool for finishing a
> deck or putting down a subfloor but sure would handle the various tasks that we would throw at it.


Thanks for that review!

I was at Sears over the weekend, and I was eyeballing them.


----------



## twintask (Jun 6, 2007)

MDShunk
Something I forgot to mention about the Bosch PS40 and all other impact drivers I've tried is that there is no horrible wrenching on your wrist, like what you get with a regular drill driver when you get near the end of putting in a fastener. Since having started using impact drivers, my wrist have been very happy.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

twintask said:


> MDShunk
> Something I forgot to mention about the Bosch PS40 and all other impact drivers I've tried is that there is no horrible wrenching on your wrist, like what you get with a regular drill driver when you get near the end of putting in a fastener. Since having started using impact drivers, my wrist have been very happy.


SOLD! I'm buying one, in that case.


----------

